# how many naps does your 15 month old take



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

I can't figure out if my 15 month old DD is ready to go down to one nap a day. She fights sleep to the point where it often (usually?) takes an hour or more to get her to sleep no matter what I do, unless she is absolutely exhausted (and even that's no guarantee that she'll go to sleep quickly). She does this both at nap times and at night times. Anyhow, I'm wondering if maybe she's ready to go to just one nap a day. She acts tired in the morning, but...I'm just not sure it's worth the hassle anymore.

So, for those who have toddlers in that age, how many naps do they take a day, and how long do they sleep?


----------



## Shaki (Mar 15, 2006)

My 16 month old is down to one nap a day now. The pattern (when and how long) still fluctuates a bit but it's mostly settled into a a 12-2 nap.

I posted your same exact question a few months ago. I got a wide range of responses as to when people's kids dropped a nap.

I decided to do an experiment. I stopped trying to get my DD to take a nap according to her old, twice a day, pattern. Instead I figured if she was tired she'd sleep. So I just totally backed off and let her lead. She still nurses to sleep, so I just started making sure to keep things calm and mellow whenever she nursed and eventually this 12pm naptime emerged. Now that it's become pretty regular i will do things to encourage it, like I used to with the twice a day nap.

Also we started doing an earlier bedtime. For awhile there she was going to sleep at 6:30. Daylight savings kinda changed that and now it's more of a 7:30 type thing. But when she was taking two naps a day it was closer to 8:30 or 9, so I'm cool with it.

HTH!


----------



## lilgsmommy (Jun 21, 2004)

The twins are technically down to one nap a day. They go to bed between 9 and 11....depends on theier nap time that day and how cranky they are. They wake up for a diaper change around 7-8 and go back to sleep til between 10 and 11. They take a nap between 1 and 3, for about 2 hours. They have been doing that for a few months now.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Well, DD is 17 months now, but I'm going to answer anyway.







She just recently dropped her morning nap and is now just taking one afternoon nap. She goes down just after lunch (12:30 or so) and sleeps until about 2:30. She has never been the type to fight sleep at all, though my DS (now 5) was a nightmare to get to sleep. I agree that it's probably not worth the hassle for that morning nap anymore, if she's anything like my DS was!


----------



## joyfilledmomma (Mar 14, 2006)

my 15 month old (much to my dismay since i'd love some quiet time myself







) is not much of a napper. she takes one nap a day that's usually about 45 minutes and sometimes (but rarely







) as long as an hour and a half. i really can't complain though because she sleeps about 12 hours (usually 7:30pm-7:30am) and only wakes up 1-2 times during that time to nurse (we cosleep).

i've tried to get her to nap longer b/c on car trips she'll sleep for up to 3 hours solid, but she just won't have it...too much to see too much to do...she's told me every way she can that she's too terribly busy for naps!







she is not a grumpy, crabby child, so i haven't pushed the issue.


----------



## EStreetMama (Sep 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caedmyn* 
I can't figure out if my 15 month old DD is ready to go down to one nap a day. She fights sleep to the point where it often (usually?) takes an hour or more to get her to sleep no matter what I do, unless she is absolutely exhausted (and even that's no guarantee that she'll go to sleep quickly). She does this both at nap times and at night times. Anyhow, I'm wondering if maybe she's ready to go to just one nap a day. She acts tired in the morning, but...I'm just not sure it's worth the hassle anymore.

So, for those who have toddlers in that age, how many naps do they take a day, and how long do they sleep?

We were (unfortunately) down to 1 nap by 13 months or so. At 15 months he took a nap at noon for at least 2 hours. Now he goes down a bit later, but still sleeps for 2-3 hours. The transition from 2 to 1 naps was challenging!


----------



## Hollin (Jun 26, 2005)

He went down to one nap around 10 months. When he first went down to one nap he would go to bed super early, like 6:00 pm but now he has a more normal bedtime of 8ish pm. His nap is 1-2 hours.


----------



## LuxPerpetua (Dec 17, 2003)

My dd is 15 months old and has been down to one nap since 10 months. She now sleeps for about 1-1.5 hours but I have to be there with her because after 30 minutes she wakes up to nurse again.


----------



## nov05mama (Mar 29, 2007)

DS still usually takes 2 naps each day.
This is his typical schedule...

*8am* Wakes
Breakfast, Playtime
*11am* Nap
*1pm* Wakes
Lunch, Playtime
*3pm* Nap
*5pm* Wakes
Dinner, Playtime, Bath
*8pm* Bedtime, down for the night


----------



## Blucactus (Nov 20, 2006)

My 16-month-er takes one nap in the late morning or early afternoon. It takes 20-40 mins for him to fall asleep, and while he waits he climbs all over me, kicks, waves his legs in the air, re arranges everything on both our mattresses, sings, reads to himself, jumps on the bed, the works. He'll nap for 1-2 hours normally.
At night it usually takes an hour, sometimes more.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

My son is 15 mos., and some days he takes two hour-long naps (one at at 10 or 11 am and one around 5) and other days he takes one long 2-3 hour nap. I don't try to get him to sleep until it's obvious that he needs it, at which point I sit down and nurse him. Often one or both of his naps take place in the car and can be much shorter-- 15-30 minutes. On occasion, when he keeps falling asleep in the car, he'll take 3 short naps.


----------



## SMR (Dec 21, 2004)

my 15 month old takes one nap a day 1.5 hr long.. and has for a little while, not sure how long exactly. I'd just follow her lead.. if it's taking an hour to put her to sleep, maybe she just doesnt need that nap anymore?


----------



## primjillie (May 4, 2004)

My 15 month old grandson is still at two naps. The first one is usually within a few hours of waking up and the second one in the middle of the afternoon. I think mine were about 18 months when they went to one nap.


----------



## VOBetz (Mar 10, 2007)

My son went to one nap around 10 months.

At that time, he would wake at 7 a.m. for the day. When he took two naps, they would start around 10 a.m. and 3-4 p.m. They would typically be about 1 hour to 1.5 hours each.

When he went to one nap, he would sleep from 10 a.m. to 1 or 2 p.m. Then he wouldn't need his afternoon nap most days. Sometimes he'd sleep for 20-30 minutes nursing, but that was it. Once the looooonng morning nap became consistent, I pushed it back to after lunch very slowly.

Within a month, his nap would start around noon, after lunch. Its the same now, except lunch starts later. He sleeps for 2-3 hours for nap and 12 hours at night. He always has been a good sleeper though.


----------



## LilMama23 (Jul 8, 2005)

My 15 mo old takes one nap, usually from 1-2:15ish.


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

My dd took one nap a day since about 12 months old. It lasts about one hour and 40 minutes.


----------

